# Sky Help



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello,

Is anyone having problems with thier sky? Mines gone really dark (red/black). After flicking through some channels it went back to normal but has just gone back to dark  

Has anyone experienced this before? 

xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Have you got bad weather at the moment? I find our Sky does all sorts of wierd and wonderful things when the weather is nasty  

S xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello

No mine is fine as watching Fern's departure, could it be the pants weather.  Perhaps try and turn off at the power that they seem to suggest when things go squiffy?  

Louj


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

No bad weather here, will have a wiggle with the wires and see how we go

I wonder if its fate and its telling me i should upgrade to sky+


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Ours went really dodgy actually before we upgraded to sky +, I did wonder if they were sending a dodgy signal  .  It started with them saying that they would send out an engineer at stupid money or supply us a sky + box at stupid money, so I asked to go to their cancellation department.  Then you get forwarded to their retention department and we got sky+ fitted for I think 20 or 30 pounds!  They  may have better deals nowto hold onto customers this was some time ago, just don't take their first offer.  

Louj


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If you are thinking of upgrading don't tell Sky that 
Ask to go through to cancellations and say that you want to end your subscription.
You'll get a much better deal that way


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Well i only touched the box and it went back to normal   think Lewis had knocked it without me realising.

I keep debating whether to phone sky and cancel but i have my BB with them and i worry they will just say ok all cancelled


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, just rang them just to see what they say and......................



We have a free upgrade to sky+, and they are installing on Monday


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Woo hoo!   

Louj


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

dakota said:


> Ok, just rang them just to see what they say and......................
> 
> We have a free upgrade to sky+, and they are installing on Monday


Well done you! 

My best friend did exactly the same thing. She cancelled (or was going to) when she moved but they threw so many freebies at her (including Sky+ and free installation in her new home) that she stayed with them.

C~x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done - told ya it was worth trying


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I did that a while ago and got free sky + then a few weeks ago it went wonky so i rang and they said 75 quid for an engineer to come out, sold them to stuff off and I will just cancel, strangely they managed to find me a slot with an engineer for free


----------

